# Funktionsplan für Automatikbetrieb wie???



## Kante85 (12 September 2006)

Hey Freunde hab ein riesen Problem mit einer Aufgabe die ich bearbeiten soll. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von eich ein paar Tipps geben oder mir sagen wie ich an die ganze Sache ran gehen soll.

Aufgabe:
In einer Mischanlage werden die beiden Grundstoffe A und B in einen Mischbehälter gemischt und erhitzt. Nach einer Reaktionszeit wird die Mischung manuell entnommen.

Die beiden Grundstoffe A und B werden in je einem Behälter dosiert.
Über je eine Pumpe werden die beiden Komponenten nacheinander in einen Mischbehälter gefördert. In diesem befindet sich ein Rührwerk, das beim einfüllen der Komponente B einschaltet und bis zur völligen Entleerung eingeschaltet bleibt. Wenn die Zuförderung beendet ist, wird das Gemisch in dem Mischbehälter erhitzt.
Ist die Temperatur von 50°C erreicht , beginnt eine Reaktionszeit der Mischung von 30 Minuten . In dieser zeit wird die Temperatur durch gelegentliches Heizen über einen Zweipunktregler gehalten.
Ist die Reaktion zu ende, erfolgt eine Fertigmeldung an die Arbeiter.
Die Mischung kann von Hand entnommen werden.
Ist der Mischbehälter wieder leer, werden das rühren und die Fertigmeldung abgeschaltet.
Wenn die Dosierbehälter wieder gefüllt sind, kann der Mischprozess wiederholt werden.
Es kommen folgende elektrische Betriebsmittel zum Einsatz:
S1 Steuerschalter Mischprozess ein/aus
B1 Sensor Dosierbehälter A ist gefüllt
B2 Sensor Dosierbehälter A ist leer
B3 Sensor Dosierbehälter B ist gefüllt
B4 Sensor Dosierbehälter B ist leer
B5 Sensor Thermofühler 50°C ist erreicht
B6 Sensor Mischbehälter ist leer
P1 Meldeleuchte für Fertigmeldung
Q1 Schütz für Motor M1 Pumpe A
Q2 Schütz für Motor M2 Pumpe B
Q3 Schütz für Motor M3 Rührwerk
M4 Stellantrieb am Heizungsventiel am Mischbehälter

Meine Aufgabe: Funktionslaufplan für Automatikbetrieb erstellen.

Leider habe ich sowas noch nie gemacht und leider keinen Plan was ich machen soll.   
Wenn also einer von euch sowas schonmal gemacht hat oder mir kurz erklären kann was ich machen muss und wie so ein Funktionsplan aussehen muss währe ich euch sehr sehr dankbar.

Ich danke euch schonmal im voraus für eure Zeit.

MFG Kante


----------



## volker (12 September 2006)

*suche nach Schrittkette*

hier einer der links aus der suchliste
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8926&highlight=schrittkette


----------



## Kante85 (12 September 2006)

Da gibts ja schöne sachen aber das was ich brauche habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
@volker:
Hast du vielleicht mal einen fertigen Funktionsplan das ich mal eine vorstellung habe wie sowas aufgebaut werden muss.

MFG Sascha


----------



## Raydien (12 September 2006)

suchst du einen theoretischen Plan so quasi für die Schule mit Linen für "Ja" "nein" "weiß nicht" ? 

oder was technisches für die SPS?


----------



## Kante85 (13 September 2006)

JA Genau !


----------



## volker (13 September 2006)

willst du jetzt, das wir dir sowas fertig liefern?
oder weisst du damit noch gar nichts anzufangen?

was du suchst nennt sich flowchart
schau mal hier

siehe dir dort auch die weblinks an

ein programm zum erstellen solcher charts findest du z.b. auf meiner hp unter grafik_cad_cae/dia-setup-0.94.exe


----------



## Kante85 (13 September 2006)

Also der was Ablaufdiagramme sind weiß ich ja und ich hab auch schon einen Logik funktionsplan erstellt.
Aber was ist dann ein reiner Funktionsplan.
Ihr braucht mir sowas nicht erstellen.
Ist halt wirklich nur die Frage: Was ist ein "Funktionsplan" und wie sieht er aus.

MFG Sascha


----------



## volker (13 September 2006)

also suchst du doch nicht das was raydien meint.

es gibt mehrere arten zu programmieren. z.b.
AWL (Anweisungsliste)
KOP (Kontaktplan)
FUP (Funktionsplan)

wenn du das meinst ist der link mit der schrittkette schon der richtige.

das ist fup


----------



## Kante85 (13 September 2006)

Hey Volker danke für deinen Anhang.
Ich finde, das der FUB irgnedwie genauso wie eine Logik FUB ausschaut.
Hier mal das was ich schon gemacht habe.
Kannst ja mal sagen ob es so ok ist oder Totaler Müll.

LG Kante


----------



## volker (13 September 2006)

sieht irgendwie nach logo aus.
ist das so? oder was für ne steuerung hast du?

nach möglichkeit sollte man das lieber in mehrere netzwerke trennen.


----------



## Kante85 (13 September 2006)

Heißt Logo etwa logikFUP?
Ich dacht halt das ist irgendwie das selbe wie FUP.
Oh man also müsste ich das jetzt in so ein scheme wie due es oben hast bringen oderwie?
LG Kante85


----------



## MSB (13 September 2006)

Mit Logo meint er das Produkt "Siemens Logo".
Daher auch die Frage nach der Steuerung die du hast.

Den Begriff Netzwerke gibt es mehr oder weniger abgewandelt,
bei allen neueren Programmiersystemen.
Dient einfach der Strukturierung des Programms.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## volker (13 September 2006)

logo ist eine steuerung. die wird mehr so grafisch programmiert.
meines erachtens keine echte sps.

wie man das wirklich macht kommt auf jeden fall auf die steuerung an die eingesetzt werden soll.

welche steuerung soll eingesetzt werden ?

grundsätzlich ist der aufbau den ich oben pepostet habe aber der bessere weg.
deins ist einfach nur unübersichtlich und viel schwieriger nachvollziehbar.

lad dir heute nachmittag (aber erst ab 14 uhr) mal das programm sps/s7-bausteine/schrittkette.zip von meiner runter. ist für s7.
werde aber das ganze prog auch mal in ein pdf drucken für leute die kein s7 haben.


----------



## Kante85 (13 September 2006)

Ich habe wirklich gerade absolut keinen Plan.
Soll halt die Aufgabe wie oben beschrieben machen.
Ich soll nichts bauen und ich hab auch keine Programmiersoftware.
Ich soll einfach nur einen "Funktionsplan für Automatikbetrieb" für diese doofe Mischanlage machen.

Wenn noch jemand einen Vorschlag hat, dann bitte bitte so einfach wie möglich damit auch "Ich" es verstehe.

LG Kante85


----------



## volker (13 September 2006)

ist das ganze für die schule?
wenn ja, was für eine? wenn nein, wofür dann?

das ganze ohne software zu machen ist doch schrott hoch 3.

besorg dir step 7 lite. den link zum download findest du im forum. benutze die suchfunktion.

lad dir das erwähnte projekt von meiner homepage. dort siehst du wie man sowas macht. ein bisschen denken muss man dabei natürlich auch.

wir wollen ja nicht das deutschland noch weiter verblödet. siehe neuste studien.


----------



## Raydien (13 September 2006)

ich kannte das aber auch noch von der Berufschule das man das auf papier gemalt hat und dann dem Lehrer abgegeben hatte 

Allerdings habe ich auch in der Schule gelernt, unübersichtliche Zeichnungen zu machen, das ich erst wieder vergessen musste.
Aus dem Grund weil das der Lehrer auch nicht konnte. Hinzu kommt das man das Wort "Merker" nicht gelernt hatte


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2006)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt das man das Wort "Merker" nicht gelernt hatte



Habt Ihr das dann "Flag" genannt, oder wurde das Thema völlig unterschlagen ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Kante85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll einfach nur einen "Funktionsplan für Automatikbetrieb" für diese doofe Mischanlage machen.



Ja, das kenne ich irgendwie. Ich habe ein paar Blatt Papier und Schreibmaterial (Bleistift, Lineal, Radiergummi etc.) genommen und einen Funktionsablaufplan erstellt. Danach wurde aus diesem Ablaufplan dann letztendlich ein Programm in Listen erstellt, das in einem Schreibbüro dann in Lochkarten übertragen und auf einem 8" Datenträger zurückgeliefert wurde. Begabte Kollegen mit entsprechenden Zahnlücken konnten dann evtl. Fehler in den Lochkarten durch einen kräftigen Biss mit dem Unterkiefer korrigieren   

Nee, jetzt mal Spass beiseite, geht das heute eigentlich mehr :

Analyse des Problems durchführen und selbstständig zu einer Lösung kommen??
Oder doch den einfachen Weg :
Lieber mal den Müll aus der Schule via Internet an andere weiterleiten und auf Lösungen hoffen...
Deine Fragestellung lässt eine Aufgabe aus dem Bereich Berufsschule, Lehre, Ausbildung, Weiterschulung etc. vermuten. Und ebenso einige Unklarheiten zum Lösungsweg. Spreche Deinen Ausbilder an, wie er sich den Weg zur Lösung vorstellt, welche Vorgehensweise von Dir erwartet wird. Bestehe unbedingt auf Klärung Dir unbekannten Sachverhalten (z.B. schliesst oder öffnet der Endschalter bei Betätigung, Ventil öffnet bei Spannung etc.).
Wenn man diese Fragen nicht vorab klärt, können einfache Aufgaben schnell zum unlösbaren Problem werden. Mensch Leute, klärt doch die Probleme mit dem Ersteller der Aufgabe (Lehrer, Ausbilder, Kunde etc.), und nicht mit anderen. Das bringt doch nur neue Probleme.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Kante85 (14 September 2006)

So da bin ich wieder.
Ja das mit Fragestellung richtig klären ist schon nicht schlecht.(Sollte man sich auch machen)
Hab leider meinen Prof seit 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr gesehen und wenn ich ihn das nächste mal sehe, muss ich das alles abgeben.
Auch die Tatsach das hie Merker erwähnt wurden finde ich sehr cool von euch.
Hab bis gestern noch nie was (im zusammenhang mit SPS) davon gehört.
Hab dann gestern mal mit meinem Ausbildungsleiter bisschen das Problem analysiert und nun bin ich doch ein ganzes Stück weiter. 
Wenn ich fertig bin kann ich euch ja mal Zeigen was ich da Gezeichnet habe.

LG Kante


----------



## Christian Figge (19 September 2006)

Hallo !!!
Ich würde das mit einer setzen-ruecksetzen Schrittkette machen z.B.:

u start
un einschaltsperre
s auto_start
s einschaltsperre
s schritt 1

u autostart

u schritt 1
u ereignis1
s schritt 2
r schritt 1

usw....
am Ende

u schritt xx
u ereignis ende
r auto_start
r einschaltsperre


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (19 September 2006)

Für Schrittketten gibt's nicht's übersichtlicheres und schnelleres als Graph, besonders bei der Fehlerbehebung in Anlagen. Ausserdem werden Auto, Tipp (Vorwärts/Rückwärts) praktisch automatisch erzeugt. Aber alte AWL-Hasen werden sich wahrscheinlich auch mit der S9 (oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger mal heissen wird) immer noch die Finger wund coden.  Werd ich wohl nie verstehen, in der PC-Welt programmiert man doch auch nicht mehr in Assembler.


----------



## HSThomas (23 September 2006)

volker schrieb:


> AWL (Anweisungsliste)
> KOP (Kontaktplan)
> FUP (Funktionsplan)




Ein bisschen Offtopic, aber dazu hätte ich eine kleine Frage/Anmerkung 

In der Berufsschule hiess es, dass FUP eigentlich die Abkürzung der Bezeichnung für eine Schrittkette nach GrafCet (oder so ähnlich) ist, aber von Siemens für deren Version von FBS (Funktions Baustein Sprache) ist.

Ist das richtig?

Und könnte es sein, dass der Lehrer in diesem Fall vielleicht einfach eine gezeichnete Schrittkette haben möchte...?


Gruss
Hauke


----------



## zotos (23 September 2006)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Für Schrittketten gibt's nicht's übersichtlicheres und schnelleres als Graph, besonders bei der Fehlerbehebung in Anlagen. Ausserdem werden Auto, Tipp (Vorwärts/Rückwärts) praktisch automatisch erzeugt. Aber alte AWL-Hasen werden sich wahrscheinlich auch mit der S9 (oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger mal heissen wird) immer noch die Finger wund coden.  Werd ich wohl nie verstehen, in der PC-Welt programmiert man doch auch nicht mehr in Assembler.



100% Ack :-D
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Hauser1000 (29 September 2006)

Hey Kante
Hast du deinen Plan eigentlich schon fertig?


----------



## Doktor D. (10 September 2007)

Hallo Leute. Ich studiere ET und muss, da ich im 2.Sem das Testat in Grundschaltungen nicht bestanden habe, eine Belegarbeit schreiben.
Und die erste Teilaufgabe für meine Arbeit ist exakt dieser Funktionsplan für eine Dosier- und Mischanlage. Gibt es hier jemanden, der diese Aufgabe bereits bearbeitet hat und mir weiterhelfen könnte? 
Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Tipps und Hilfestellungen.


----------

